# best grouper bait?



## ltsheets

I've just been getting quite annoyed at having trouble getting past all the red snapper to try and catch a grouper. i guess i need to use even bigger bait but i was wondering what you guys thought were the best baits and where to catch them?


----------



## P-cola_Native

Big live baits will usually make it past the snapper.

Just remember that if you are on a small shallow water wreck (less than 150') it probably only has a few grouper on it, so you have to get yout bait in the right spot to get the bite.


----------



## gator7_5

really big octopus tentacle


----------



## lobsterman

> *gator7_5 (4/20/2009)*really big octopus tentacle


Forget the tenacle throw down the whole octopus.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

the best bet it to get out to depths where the snapper aren't as thick. 250+ if this is not an option, go heavy weight with large livies. it will get down quick and hopefully not get molested by those few and far between snapper. when going with heavier gear i usually use longer leaders so the bait can swim around and look more natural once on the bottom. hope this helps. i know come june 1st its gonna take all of 4 minutes to limit out on snaps


----------



## biggamefishr

squirrelfish.......end of discussion


----------



## Downtime2

8 inch mingo......


----------



## Fiver

mingo, squirrelfish, bluenose, pigfish, pinfish....I've seen Tim, Gene, and Rob on Recessdo a pretty good job putting gags in the boat with all of the above. They really don't seem all that particular whenthey are hungry.


----------



## ltsheets

thanks for the advice guys....as far as some of the deeper wrecks, any advice on which to try? i'm planning on heading out on saturday if the weather holds and it looks like it's gonna give me the opportunity to go out far if i want. i have a 23 ft CC btw if that helps give you an idea of what i could reach


----------



## BlueWater2

Tennaco is as good as it gets for me.but its hard to keep them out of the wreck.Heavy line ,heavy leader and lock down the drag and hold on !!!!!!!!!!!! You can even put the rod in the rod holder and when he hits drive away.Good luck


----------



## ltsheets

i was actually looking at the tenneco as we speak as a place to try maybe if the weather's really good. i just wanna be careful to go out that far for the first time when the weather's definately dependable. what kinda set ups have you used at the tenneco to be successful not only for grouper


----------



## jewfish

Lizardfish.


----------



## L/D Max

LT

I'm taking leave and going Thursday. I'll let you know what I find at the Tennaco. You are doing the smart thing by asking these guys. They've saved me hundreds of hours and lot of cash. I fish for grouper with 100# power pro above a 3 t0 4 ft 80# Flourocarbon leader. 8 ounce egg above the swivel. Works great for me. Live bait as big as your hand if you have them. Try for pinfish in the harbour with a sibiki lightly tipped with squid. Has yet to fail me.

Enjoy that new boat and see you at the squad.

-Slayer 48 

:usaflag


----------



## Main Squeeze

*Bonita chunks it's like grouper candy*


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *Main Squeeze (4/22/2009)**Bonita chunks it's like grouper candy*


i completely disagree. basically ANY live bait. especially octopus! and for those of yall who arent catching any cobia, use those eels!!!!!!


----------



## 4wahoo

Anything live. I've always had better luck if I can get the bait from the same area I'm grouper fishing, mingos, white snapper, lizardfish etc. If you think the bait is too big, grab a bigger one! But don't go light on the gear, I use TLD30II's with#130 braid and #100 floro with a big circle hook. But be careful if there is a snapper dumb enough hit that set up all you'll rip his lips off!


----------



## Sea Monkey

The OLE kid in a candy store.

The best grouper bait is, now get this, Go to a souvenior store(along the beach) and buy you a couple of fake rubber lobsters. Typical grouper catching rig is what I use with the artificial bait. Some of the lobster have squeeky squeeks in them , we will squeek'em while rounding up onthe spot. Kinda like calling'em up. Maybe just a supertision we have. This is no joke we do fish rubber lobsters with squeeky squeeks!!!oke


----------



## nb&twil

12" triggerfish. big aj's and groupers like them.


----------



## nb&twil

> *Downtime2 (4/20/2009)*8 inch mingo......


12-14" is even better.


----------



## Travis Gill

Send a flounder down and see how long it lasts, or a chicken Dolphin


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

> *jewfish (4/20/2009)*Lizardfish.


that is all you need!!!! lizzardfish!!!!!!!!!+1


----------



## nb&twil

> *Freespool (4/22/2009)*Send a flounder down and see how long it lasts, or a chicken Dolphin


i've never used a flounder (although i did catch a little one in my flea rake today on the beach and had to talk my dad out of using it for bait!), but i have caught good fish on butterflied chicken dolphin. haven't sent one down live though.


----------



## bonedaddy

Jeremy.....lizardfish?? I use whole kernel corn, just like rainbow trout by the Center Hill Dam in TN.! Dip it in refried beans and hang on!


----------



## Chris Couture

> *Freespool (4/22/2009)*Send a flounder down and see how long it lasts, or a chicken Dolphin




Funny you mention the chicken dolphin..... Save them on top of the ice if you plan on bottom bumpin on your way back to home port. You would be amazed what sending down a chicken dolphin will produce even in shallow waters....


----------



## speardiver4558

Two grouper baits that will never disappoint: live Ruby Red lips (or butterflied) or even better a live Chicken Dolphin!! 

Other recommendations: bonita strip (not a chunk), live squid, and better yet a live 8-10 in. mingo


----------



## fishFEEDER9697

seagull head.


----------



## reelthrill

We have taken those huge American shrimp eels that we catch off the rigs and cut them in cross sections and they work well for grouper. Grouper are not real picky eaters, especially at night. I think location and feeding times are more important than what bait to use.


----------



## how2fish

*Question *has anyone every used a live blue crab for grouper bait? I've used small ones for redfish but never thought to take one off shore...might be looney but I can't see now that I think of it that it just might work..?


----------



## reelthrill

Never used a live blue crab, but I suspect it would probably work.


----------



## Floppy

> *how2fish (4/23/2009)**Question *has anyone every used a live blue crab for grouper bait? I've used small ones for redfish but never thought to take one off shore...might be looney but I can't see now that I think of it that it just might work..?


'Absolutely'.......it is a guaranteed catch. Mid-size works better than larger ones. We have butterflied many smaller species of fish, cut stripped pieces of bonitothat we have caught in the past and have (1) never lost the fish and (2) never missed the catch. Pin fish work well too, bigger the better.


----------

